# Hair Loss



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello! It's been awhile since I've visited. Moose is doing great. We decided to get him a buddy and adopted a rescue named Murphy. 

We are in WI and he came from TX. I have a couple of questions about him. His eyes are very watery when outside and then can get a bit gooey. He has hair loss on his tail and patches on his hind legs. He seems sneezy sometimes. Is this all allergy related? Or perhaps his eyes are just sensitive? But there is a lot of sun in Texas. I don't know if I should give him something or see how he adjusts to his new home. He has only been in state for about a month. I understand he was a stray and is approximately 3-5 years old and was rescued as he was going to be euthanized. He doesn't seem too "itchy". But he does have dandruff. 

He was on a mid grade food at the foster home. He will eat Fromm with my Moose now. 

Could I try coconut oil on his skin? I also have some powder that you can sprinkle on food to help with the coat. But he doesn't seem interested in the Fromm. 

TIA!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

You are on the right track. Great food will help the coat most of the time. Fromm might have to be mixed with the old food for a week or so.? Coconut oil is great for itching. allergies are certainly possible. Has he been checked by a vet? A lot of dogs get mange from pure stress, so I'd have him tested. 

I adopted a ex racing greyhound who developed mange on her muzzle. Vet said pure stress, and I rubbed some salve he gave me, and it was gone in a week or two.


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

I would also recommend a vet visit bc it could be a respiratory infection or bordetella (kennel cough) you can look up the symptoms and see if he has the rest I'm not sure if hair loss is one of them but I know sneezing and watery/mucusy eyes are. I would also suggest neem oil for the hair loss you may have to add it to a carrier oil like coconut oil or grapeseed oil but you can find a recipe online to make your own or you could even find some made already possibly on etsy or maybe just try googling it.


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

http://skinnyms.com/4-natural-remedies-pet-hair-loss/

http://www.discoverneem.com/neem-oil-for-dogs.html


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Murphy was fully vetted, vaccinated and neutered by the rescue group. I haven't taken him to my vet yet. I think part of it is all his stress. I'm just letting him chill.

He is a nervous little guy but seems very grateful to have a home. He just wants on my lap always. I think he'd be happy if I let him sit on me all day. 

So potty training is more challenging than I expected. He's obviously used to going wherever and whenever. 

I will try to show you his tail.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I definitely 2nd give him a good rub down with coconut oil. I would recommend giving a Benedryl for the allergies which will also ease the stressfulness. (1mg per 1 pound). Can't wait to see pics of your new baby & your other dog too. Thank you for saving this precious life.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I have a Chi with terrible allergies. I asked for advice on this forum and from our vet and have seem improvement. I use coconut oil. She eats some and I rub some on her. She uses a medicated shampoo for yeasty, irritated skin, she takes a very small amount of Benadryl, and we limit her baths to about every other week (she never goes outside).


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That is wonderful. Every little thing we could do to make our chis comfortable is a step in the right direction. I don't avoid things like going outside with my chi even tho she has severe allergies. I just wipe the pollen off when we come back in. I have found that a warm bowl of water and a couple of squirts of iodine helps yeasty irritated skin. I take a wash cloth a dab the irritated areas if she's scratching excessively.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

woodard2009 said:


> That is wonderful. Every little thing we could do to make our chis comfortable is a step in the right direction. I don't avoid things like going outside with my chi even tho she has severe allergies. I just wipe the pollen off when we come back in. I have found that a warm bowl of water and a couple of squirts of iodine helps yeasty irritated skin. I take a wash cloth a dab the irritated areas if she's scratching excessively.


I might try that iodine! When we first brought Beverly home we had a second floor apartment with no grass for her to play in. Plus the road and parking lot were so busy! So she was potty pad trained and now even though we have a house she prefers the indoors. On top of her allergies she suffers from collapsing trachea, so she tires really easily. I take her and my other Chi, Bentley, out for walks in their stroller a lot. They love it!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If your little guy is not house trained, at his age, maybe you could think about letting him wear a 'belly band' until he gets the message? I'd not let him have a lot of free time. He really should 'earn' house time. Take him to where ever you decide he should go many times at first. If he goes, make a party happen! If not, then he goes back to the pen/crate or he is tied to you! That way you can watch him. Thanks for rescueing.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I might try that iodine! When we first brought Beverly home we had a second floor apartment with no grass for her to play in. Plus the road and parking lot were so busy! So she was potty pad trained and now even though we have a house she prefers the indoors. On top of her allergies she suffers from collapsing trachea, so she tires really easily. I take her and my other Chi, Bentley, out for walks in their stroller a lot. They love it!


Fresh air is good for everyone and most chis want to be with their owner where ever they go. As far as the collapsing trachea, I try to do strengthening exercises for my chi trachea by making her sing and talk to me. If I could find the video on you tube, I'll post it for you. I really believe it helps even for the reverse sneezing.

I also have her sing "How much is that Midgie in the window" and "You are my sunshine". I look like a fool, but it brightens my day when she does this. Lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFTs5ChGncg


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This is adorable! So cute!


----------

